
Wadler's Law - kols
http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Wadlers_Law
======
ori_b
Wadler's law, generalized: <http://communitymgt.wikia.com/wiki/Bikeshedding>

------
larsberg
This law seems to depend on the mailing list and the age/status of the
language. I wonder how it went during the "Successor ML" conversations a while
back?

Today, though, it seems as if almost every language conversation we have about
Standard ML is a small set of implementers talking about whether, say, rule 64
is inconsistent in its handling of _where type_s and redundant tycons.

------
oconnor0
This is almost exactly evidenced by
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3370428>

